# Effekt: Bilder weich und irgendwie verschwommen zeigen



## nitrobesim (6. August 2006)

Hallo. Ich kann es irgendwie nicht beschreiben, aber wie bekommt man es hin, dass ein Foto irgendwie leicht verschwommen und weich wirkt, aber dass man im Grunde noch alles erkennt.


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2006)

Hallo nitrobesim.

In diesem speziellen Fall bin ich mir sicher, dass dieser Effekt nicht in der Post-Production entstanden ist. D.h., der Photograph wollte gezielt diesen "Bewegungunschärfe-Effekt" erhalten.
Sicherlich könntest du mit verschiedenen Weichzeichnern versuchen dich langsam an das Ergebnis heranzutasten (Ebenenmasken, reduzieren der Deckkraft der weichgezeichneten Ebene etc.), aber ob das bei deinem spezifischen Photo auch gut ausschaut sei dahingestellt. 

Diesen "Überstrahl-Effekt" vom Weiß kannst du mit einer Tonwertkorrektur recht einfach erzeugen. Am besten arbeitest du mit einer Einstellungsebene, sodass du die Korrektur auch auf bestimmte Bereiche konzentrieren kannst.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. August 2006)

Also bei dem ersten Bild würde ich den Filter Bewegungsunschärfe verwenden.
Im 2ten Bild erkenne ich keine verschmommenheit wie im ersten.

Ich mache auch gerne folgendes:

Bild kopieren
Obere Ebene mit dem Filter Bewegungsunschärfe bearbeiten.
Ebenenmaske drauf und auf dieser das Gesicht mit schwarz freipinseln.

Alex


----------



## Boromir (7. August 2006)

Hallo,

es gibt für sowas ein Plugin, zu dem noch kostenlos.
Lade dir das mal runter. Ist ne tolle Sache.

Gruß

Boromir


----------

